# Graphical Lag in Games?



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

I still can't believe this.

After watching this video: 



 I'm seriously considering just passing on the bionic entirely and waiting for the Prime (whatever variation we get).

I tried Fruit Ninja on my Thunderbolt and there was a little bit of lag, but nothing like the lag on the Bionic. Can anyone explain why a Dual Core phone with 1GB of RAM would lag in games worse than the Thunderbolt? I realize the graphics chip has something to do with this as well, but I can only assume that the graphics chip in the Bionic is at least modern enough to compete with other current smartphones.


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Some games just do better on some phones. It also had to do with the developers programming. The processor in the thunderbolt is older and developers have had more time to tweak their products to play nicely with the cpu/gpu. also some graphics chips are better at certain things than others. That football game was more demanding and looked damn good. Give developers some time to iron out the kinks. This will be a big release so devs will ensure compatability at some point.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If you would like me to test a game for you I can/will just let me know what game you would like tested


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah fruit ninja didn't play nice at all on my bionic. But angry birds was fine. I mean the phone just came out, i expected something to not be exactly on key. Other then that the phone works great.


----------



## kenmills78 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have not had any issues with fruit ninja so far.


----------



## Twl (Aug 21, 2011)

no issues here with fruit ninja, it run smooth.


----------

